# Sassy, while waiting for Peg



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As most of you know, Peg picked up Sassy yesterday. She took her back to Arizona, where she and Steve delivered her to her perfect forever home. I so didn't want Sassy to leave. It was hard, but I dressed her up, and got her ready for Peg.

Here she is waiting for Peg's arrival. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Your'e so good Deb ... my favourite pink and black polka dots.

Sassy is now happy in her "Forever home" ..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Your'e so good Deb ... my favourite pink and black polka dots.
> 
> Sassy is now happy in her "Forever home" ..[/B]


lol ~ It's Billy. I was going to pass him off as Sassy. If Steve were picking him up, he wouldn't have known the difference, but since it was Peg, I figured we didn't stand a chance. :smpullhair:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:smrofl: LMAO!! you're a hoot, deb, that's friggen hilarious!! :smtease:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Duh, I was thinking Sassy had a hairdoo just LBB. Good thing LBB couldn't see what he was wearing. He would have been mortified. He's such a manly little man. :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO - I THOUGHT that was Billy. I knew Sassy's hair couldn't be that long!! You're a nutjob, my friend!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smrofl: :smrofl: I looked and said OMG! ..... :smpullhair: that's Billy!! :smrofl: 
Deb, your sense of humor is just what I needed today!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You pulled a 'Deb' on us! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love it girl! :smrofl:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You crack me up Deb! Thanks-I needed that! :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, you didn't fool me for a minute, I knew that was LBB :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I am sure had he known you were going to turn him into a cross dresser he would have ran and hid, or maybe gladly have gone with Peg and Steve before his reputation was in tatters :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all I have to say... :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: 


;-)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> As most of you know, Peg picked up Sassy yesterday. She took her back to Arizona, where she and Steve delivered her to her perfect forever home. I so didn't want Sassy to leave. It was hard, but I dressed her up, and got her ready for Peg.
> 
> Here she is waiting for Peg's arrival. :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My first thought was why didn't she put a bow on her.....then I remembered her hair was very short so I looked at her body....then I was about to search her last picture you posted then I decided to keep reading. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks soooo adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I can not believe you did that. Since I do not know what Sassy looked like the whole joke went right over my head. :wacko1: 

You are too funnny!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's the real Sassy Girl...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you. I am so glad she is happy in her new home.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: every time i see those pics i literally laugh out loud! i'm sure you and henry had a FINE time convincing LBB to put on a dress... hehehe henry has a cross-dressing friend, now, good for him!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sassy is so darn cute. She looks like a puppy. Keep smiling, little one. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My first thought was why didn't she put a bow on her.....then I remembered her hair was very short so I looked at her body....then I was about to search her last picture you posted then I decided to keep reading. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



My thought exactly! I was going to offer to donate bows for the furkids to wear to their forever homes if you got them dressed up.


----------

